# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Alguém sabe o que é isto???

## Antonio Barros

Gostava de vos pedir ajuda para identificar o que me apareceu  a crescer na rocha.
Sabem o que é?   :Admirado:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas,
Bem-vindo ao reefforum

sem foto é um bocado dificel.

para colocares foto, no quadro de nova mensagem em opções adicionais em baixo carrega em administrar ficheiros anexos, e procura a foto.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Antonio

Parecem-me ser Ascidias.
São seres filtradores de matérias organica. Isso é bom.

Não é nada semelhante a isto?


Esperita esta página: http://www.marinbi.com/ascidiacea/

----------

